# My B14 HeadLamp Become Yellow:(



## jump223 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

i m new here,My B14 HeadLamp Become Yellow, Lucky i find the "Liqui" call plasticX for clean. 

But i unable to take off the Headlamp, i di read thorugh the service manual book but still cant.

Please Help

Thank you
Good day :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide justgo on ebay and find a new one. they are $19.99, then 13 for shipping. i just got BOTH mine for $66 shipped BRAND NEW...


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

jump223 said:


> Hi,
> But i unable to take off the Headlamp, i di read thorugh the service manual book but still cant.
> :


Check out this page...... http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml

scroll down just a little to the part titled, "Projector Headlight Installtion"

It tells you how to get the stock headlights off. There's probably some other places you can find the info aswell, but this might do it for you.

Did the mods ever think about adding a tutorial section?? I was into "messing" with Xboxes and they had a tutorial link for the various things that could be done, usually they were reader submitted and it saved a lot of time in useless forum posts. Just an idea.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

A tutorial section would be incredible.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a "how to" section would be really good


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

to take it off acutally is pretty straight forward.

Take off the corners, there are 2 screws in the back of each headlights holding it. THey might be hard to reach but you just have to try to reach it from diff angles... tha's it...


----------



## jump223 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Gettting Better*

Thank you, B14 Guys,

I m from Malaysia,Maybe the shipment fee will different and more expensive.
anyway thank for help.

Today i try to clean the surface with plastx.
the outcome like this ..photo....better then b4, but still abit yellow.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Try using a light or mild rubbing compound (_ A liquid or paste form of a cleaner designed to remove trash or debris from your paint. i.e.: Scratch Out, or Meguiers Cleaner Wax.) _ This stuff worked great on my dull, yellowish headlights. Just takes a little elbow grease. Good luck.


----------

